# Pablo Tepoot



## Fisherman727 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Readers,

I wondering if anyone knows if Pablo Tepoot sells cichlids on a wholesale or retail basis.

If so, how would I contact him?

Thank You.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

not sure about that but I'm pretty sure he is down in your state (Florida) so you may have some luck.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems he is far too occupied on the fish food industry to talk to fishkeepers on the net. :wink: 
http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option ... &Itemid=62
Maybe post a letter. :wink:
Or contact one of his many many dealers.
http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option ... &Itemid=75

Yep you may be right in concluding I do not get on real well with the guy. :roll:

Latest set up I know of is

New Life Exotic Fish Inc
31950 SW 197th Ave
Homestead, FL 33030
305-242-2999

But do not expect a warm welcome if you quote me as a source of info. 

All the best James


----------

